# CPL Eligibility



## XD_Cheeze (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello everyone. I joined to ask a question that I dont know where else to ask.

In February of 2008 I made the dumbest decision of my life and drove home from the bar after a long night of playing hockey. My car got stuck in the snow and the first person to pass by happened to be a police officer. Fast forward 5 months, another dumb decision. I worked 20 miles from my house and continued to drive only to work on a suspended liscense thinking I had no other choice. For a reason Im still not convinced was true, I was pulled over for speeding, 71 mph on a 70 mph speed limit highway (honestly not making that up).

So now to my question. Does anyone know if Im still ineligible for a CPL in Michigan? I have not gotten any tickets of any sort since fall of 2008. MI law says a DUI removes right to conceal carry for five years then says 'subsequent offense' an additional 3 years. Is a Driving With liscence Suspended DWLS a subsequent offense or does the law mean another DUI?

And dont get me wrong I think this is a great rule and im fine with whatever the correct interpretation is. If someone like me proves they do not follow rules then i wouldnt want them carrying a gun either. If you cant be mature and responsible, no ccw. Ive grown up a lot and just wondering when i can take a class and apply. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Based on my understanding, you had a DUI 2008. This makes you ineligible until 2013 unless there is another infraction. 

Five months after your DUI, you were busted for driving with a suspended license. Based on what you've told me of Michigan statutory law, this would make you ineligible until 2016.

Are you trying to find a different interpretation? I don't see it…


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

MSP - Concealed Pistol License Requirements

As far as what I read you should be good to go, very close though, don't get into any further trouble would be my advice.. 2nd offense driving while suspended would get you 8 years ineligibility. 1st DWI 3 years from conviction. Read the above link very carefully to see if any thing else applies. The law seems very clear and straight forward to me.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm from Michigan, and I interpret the law the same as denner does. There are other forums that have attorneys actively participating that can give you their legal interpretation for free.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Having read the statutes as linked by denner, I will actually retract my prior observation. Your initial post suggested that the statutes were not making a distinction between a DUI and driving w/ a suspended license. 

The way I read the actual statute the interpretation is that you would be ineligible if you'd had two citations for EITHER driving under a suspended license OR two citations for DUI. Having one of each meets neither criteria as I now understand it. 

The others are correct though is referring you to an attorney for specific legal advice on this matter.


----------



## XD_Cheeze (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and for the link. I will try to find an attourney who is well versed in firearms in my state. I know this is a highly sensitive subject and appreciate the help on where to start. Ill post a reply with what I find out, maybe it will clarify the answer for someone else doing a search in the future.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

PM me and I'll refer you to a firearms lawyer in MI.

In MI it's 3 years for OWI (1st)...

2nd offenses are 8 years.


----------

